# Private Varnish Fine Dining



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 24, 2009)

This interesting story of cooking on the rails aboard privately owned cars comes from the weekly Food Section of the L.A. Times:

A chef here has to stay on track

"Cooking on a private rail car has its challenges and bumpy rides. But, says one train cook, 'It's a great life.'"


----------



## gswager (Jun 25, 2009)

Excellent story! Now, what about BBQ grill?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 25, 2009)

gswager said:


> Excellent story! Now, what about BBQ grill?


Maybe a small grill or hibachi could be set up on a rear platform.

On National Train Day L.A. at Union Station (5-9-09) I had the opportunity - and took it - to walk through two of the cars covered in the Times article: Scottish Thistle and the Patron Tequila Express (Gulf Mobile & Ohio 50). Views of the interiors, and of the kitchens noted in the Times, may be seen in the Picasa album National Train Day L.A. 2009.


----------

